

Has the HP Touchpad Site Been Hacked? - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/hp-touchpad-site-hacked

======
Sidnicious
In related snark, is this REALLY the URL for the Touchpad’s product page?

[http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/uk/en/tablet/touchpad....](http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/uk/en/tablet/touchpad.html)

------
BasDirks
So anyone familiar with HP able to connect the dots for us between HP and
Indian labor?

------
pnewhook
wtf * 2. This has not been a good week for HP. even worse if this is for real.

------
DanLivesHere
wtf?

